# Gildenbewerbung



## Monasaxx (19. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Da ich zu fast 90% immer lese:"Sagt uns warum ihr grade zu uns wollt",wollte ich mal fragen warum die meisten Gilden das wissen wollen.

Abgesehen davon,das man eventuell Leute aus der Gilde kennt.Der Grund wäre plausibel

Aber ich finde das is die schwachsinnigste Frage überhaupt bei einer Bewerbung.
Denn was soll bitteschön ein Neuer in WoW zu einer Gilde sagen?^^

Vielleicht habt ihr da ja Ideen.Mich würds mal interessieren^^


----------



## Jolinar1973 (19. Mai 2008)

Wahrscheinlich wollen die Gildenleitenden nur vermeiden, dass sie sich Leute ran holen die sie hochleveln oder fürs Equip irgendwo durchziehen.

Wir halten auch immer die Augen offen nach neuen Leuten die zu uns passen könnten, und mich würden solche Aussagen wie gleicher Spielfortschritt und gleiche Onlinezeiten, oder auch gleiches Alterslevel schon interessieren.
Auch interessant ist in welche Richtung der potentielle Bewerber spielt. Raid´s , PVP oder einfach alles von WOW zu entdecken.

Aber eins steht wohl fest, ob die Leute dann letztendlich zur Gilde passen entscheidet sich erst im Spiel.


Gruß

Jolinar


----------



## Monasaxx (19. Mai 2008)

jo schon klar das man sich die besten aussucht als gilde.
aber die frage an sich is ja nicht zu beantworten,ausser halt bissal schleimen wie gut die gilde is usw^^
Jedenfalls hasse ich die frage*g*


----------



## riggedi (19. Mai 2008)

Hi Monasaxx!

Stell Dir vor, daß Du der Gildenchef bist und grad neue Member rekrutierst. Würdest Du nicht ähnliche Fragen stellen? Zum einen ist es auch ein wenig Small Talk, um so ein "wichtiges" Gespräch erst mal zu eröffnen. Zum anderen will der Gildenleader aber auch wirklich wissen, ob Du Dich an die eventuellen Raidtermine anpassen kannst, oder ob Du nur ne Stunde morgens vor der Arbeit zockst. Das alles hängt aber sehr von der Gilde an sich ab: Raid-, PvP oder FunGilde.
Nebenbei erfährt auch der Gildenchef etwas über Dich. So, wie Du ihm / Ihr Dinge erklärst, offenbarst Du automatisch etwas von Deiner Person oder Deinem Charakterbild (nein, nicht Dein Avatar). Ausserdem kann es ja sein, daß Du Dich für diese Gilde entschieden hast, weil Du jemand persönlich kennst (oder näher kennen lernen möchtest).
Ich finde diese Frage alles andere als schwachsinnig, eher notwendig.

Riggedi


----------



## Jolinar1973 (19. Mai 2008)

Gut, ich löcher neue Gildenmitglieder ja auch immer mit Fragen. Mir geht es nicht darum "die Besten" zu kriegen, eher darum das man eine Truppe zusammen kriegt die sich gut versteht. Sowohl im TS wie auch im Game, denn dann funktionieren gemeinschaftliche Aktionen einfach besser.

Oft ist es ja so das man aus kleinen Zeilen schon einiges rauslesen kann. 

Wenn ich angeschrieben werde mit den Worten:

"Lad mich ma inne Gilde" oder "Ey sucht ihr noch Leute"

dann lese ich daraus: "Bitte setzt mich auf igno". ^^

Ich persönlich finde deinen Weg aber besser, also dich zu beschreiben, was du dir von der Gilde versprichst und was du dir vorstellst.
Die passenden Gildenchef´s werden sich schon melden und erzählen wie was bei denen läuft.

Gruß


----------



## Monasaxx (19. Mai 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Hi Monasaxx!
> 
> Stell Dir vor, daß Du der Gildenchef bist und grad neue Member rekrutierst. Würdest Du nicht ähnliche Fragen stellen? Zum einen ist es auch ein wenig Small Talk, um so ein "wichtiges" Gespräch erst mal zu eröffnen. Zum anderen will der Gildenleader aber auch wirklich wissen, ob Du Dich an die eventuellen Raidtermine anpassen kannst, oder ob Du nur ne Stunde morgens vor der Arbeit zockst. Das alles hängt aber sehr von der Gilde an sich ab: Raid-, PvP oder FunGilde.
> Nebenbei erfährt auch der Gildenchef etwas über Dich. So, wie Du ihm / Ihr Dinge erklärst, offenbarst Du automatisch etwas von Deiner Person oder Deinem Charakterbild (nein, nicht Dein Avatar). Ausserdem kann es ja sein, daß Du Dich für diese Gilde entschieden hast, weil Du jemand persönlich kennst (oder näher kennen lernen möchtest).
> ...




Huhu

Also alles was du da ansprichst wird eigentlich schon vorher erläutert.
Und zwar stehen da die Anforderungen zB "Müßt ihr so und so equipt sein,Onlinezeiten müßen so und so sein..etc"
Das kann man ja schon vorher klären,wenn du verstehst was ich meine.
Hat nix mit"warum willst du grad zu uns" zu tun finde ich.

Am ehesten spricht mich noch der Smalltalk an,aber da wüßt ich dann auch net,was ich draufsagen soll,warum ich grad zu denen will*g*

Ich will halt spielen,wie die Gilde heisst oder warum is bei mir zweitrangig.Ich will nette Leute kennenlernen und mit denen Spass haben.
Falls das bei den Gilden reicht,hätte ich meine Frage schon selbst beantwortet*gg*


----------



## Ayrie (19. Mai 2008)

Ich habe oft erlebt, dass Gildenleiter (oder auch Raidleiter) diese Frage stellen einfach um zu überprüfen, ob der Bewerber sich über die Gilde informiert hat. Denn nur, wer schon ein wenig etwas über die Gilde weis (und sei es nur dass er das eine oder andere Mitglied kennt) kann diese Frage beantworten. Und bei einer Antwort wie "Ich fand euren Namen so lustig" wird es sich die eine oder andere Gilde nochmal mit der Aufnahme überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer schon mal ein Bewerbungsgespräch (und ich meine jetzt im RL) hatte, wird dieser Frage vielleicht auch schon begenet sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir ersparen uns diese Frage, indem wir uns in unserer Gildensatzung kurz vorstellen und auch beschreiben wie wir uns das Zusammenleben innerhalb der Gilde vorstellen. Jeder Bewerber wird gefragt, ob er das gelesen hat und ob er dem zustimmen kann. Ist die Antwort "ja" so zeigt sich im Gildenleben, ob das wirklich stimmt. Damit haben wir bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Lg, Ayrie


----------



## Monasaxx (20. Mai 2008)

Ayrie schrieb:


> Ich habe oft erlebt, dass Gildenleiter (oder auch Raidleiter) diese Frage stellen einfach um zu überprüfen, ob der Bewerber sich über die Gilde informiert hat. Denn nur, wer schon ein wenig etwas über die Gilde weis (und sei es nur dass er das eine oder andere Mitglied kennt) kann diese Frage beantworten. Und bei einer Antwort wie "Ich fand euren Namen so lustig" wird es sich die eine oder andere Gilde nochmal mit der Aufnahme überlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke für deine Antwort
Aber sorry,wenn ich ehrlich bin und sage ich kenn euch noch nicht und finde euren namen lustig,dann erwarte ich mir aber auch,das es so akzeptiert wird.
Und wenn dann der gildenleiter sagen würde,"ne danke,sowas brauchen wir nicht",dann fände ich das schon etwas arm^^
Es kommt doch auf die klasse und auf den mensch an,und nicht ob man auf genau diese frage ne antwort hat.


----------



## Karnivoren (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Monasaxx,
Wie Ayrie schon sagte wird diese Frage auch im Bewerbungsgespräch im RL immer gestellt. Ich stelle mir mal folgende Situation vor: Du sitz bei irgendeiner Firma beim Bewerbungsgesräch und der Personalchef stellt eben die Frage "Sagen Sie uns, warum wollen Sie gerade bei uns die Position als xxx haben?" und du antwortest "weil ich euren Namen lustig finde". Ich glaube den Job wirst in der Firma nicht bekommen.

Liebe Grüße
Karnivoren


----------



## Monasaxx (20. Mai 2008)

Karnivoren schrieb:


> Hallo Monasaxx,
> Wie Ayrie schon sagte wird diese Frage auch im Bewerbungsgespräch im RL immer gestellt. Ich stelle mir mal folgende Situation vor: Du sitz bei irgendeiner Firma beim Bewerbungsgesräch und der Personalchef stellt eben die Frage "Sagen Sie uns, warum wollen Sie gerade bei uns die Position als xxx haben?" und du antwortest "weil ich euren Namen lustig finde". Ich glaube den Job wirst in der Firma nicht bekommen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Karnivoren




Hi!
Im Prinzip hast du recht,aber wenn man stark nachdenkt,ist das dann doch etwas anderes.
Denn ich arbeite ja nicht bei denen,und bekomme auch kein geld fürs raiden.
Ausserdem würde ich mich ja anbieten um die gilde zu verstärken(wenns vom equipt usw passt)
Bei einer gilde kann ich mal 2 tage nicht erscheinen,wirds kein problem sein.
Würde ich das in RL machen,siehts sicher anders aus.

Aber schon klar,das jede gilde wissen will,warum grad ihre.Versteh ich auch.Aber wie gesagt,wenn ich keinen dort kenne,dann is schwer das pasende zu sagen.

lg


----------



## Toxica87 (21. Mai 2008)

Bei uns in der Gilde ist es so dass wir erstmal nicht wissen wollen warum diejenigen zu uns wollen. Wenn jemand scheiße baut wird er einfach gekickt, genauso wie jemand der Streit anfängt. Und wenn derjenige nunmal nicht wegen der Gilde sondern unseren Raids da ist und später verschwindet dann tut er das eben. Man muss ja wissen dass Spieler kommen und Spieler gehen. Man wird in jeder Gilde Verluste aber auch Gewinne haben. Ganz einfach: kick button und man hat keine Probleme und das was übrig bleibt sind die Leute, denen die Kameratschaft wichtig ist =) 

Edit: (Das sind übrigens auch die Leute die dann rumheulen wenn man weit kommt im Raid also ala ich will wieder zurück zu euch bzw. warum habt ihr mich gekickt ich hab doch gar nicht´s gemacht)


----------



## Bergerdos (23. Mai 2008)

Ich denke auch daß die Frage berechtigt ist. Es geht nicht um WOW-Neulinge, Gilden bei denen man sich bewerben muß (schriftlich auf der HP) nehmen eh nur 70er. Dabei ist dann meistens die Frage gleichzeitig mit der verbunden "Warum willst Du / bist Du bei Deiner alten Gilde weg" (70er die die ganze Zeit in keiner Gilde waren gibts ganz selten).
Daraus kann man dann schon bisschen die grobe Einstellung des Bewerbers ablesen, etwa die, die nur "weiterkommen" wollen, denen ist das Gildenumfeld egal, hauptsache die Gilde raidet nach MH und BT.
Diejenigen die sich in allen Gilden bewerben haben sich nicht wirklich Gedanken darüber gemacht was so eine Gilde überhaupt ausmacht, für die ist es nur Mittel zum Zweck.
Am liebsten sind mir die die sagen ich hab den einen oder anderen von Euch in der Freundesliste und er sagte bei euch isses cool. Ob die jetzt D3, T6 oder S1 anhaben ist da völlig egal, irgendwohin passen die in der Gilde meistens.
Ist wahrscheinlich auch abhängig von den Grundzielen der Gilde, uns ist das gemeinsame Umfeld wichtiger, bei Gilden denen nur der sportliche Erfolg zählt ist das sicher anders.


----------

